# Hawx - status of this company?



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm curious if anyone knows if Hawx is still conducting business or if they may be in the process of some sort of transition. I have 6 Hawx Stretch E-Straps on order, which has been on hold for 10 days. Initially, the original supplier ran out after a large order was placed by LE. After speaking with the sales rep today I was left with the impression that they're uncertain about what the status is with Hawx is in terms of remaining a functioning business. 

I placed a call to Hawx just a few minutes ago but needed to leave a message so I thought I'd ask here to see if anyone might have some insight on this situation for me. PM is fine, I just need to know what the situation is. BTW if anyone knows of a good supplier for this product outside of Hawx directly please let me know.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Nicole,

I purchased mine from Elite K-9 last year.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I purchased a new one (1 inch) from Elite also, but just a few months back. Looks like they still have them in stock:
http://www.elitek9.com/1-wide-E-Stretch-Collar/productinfo/ETX502/

They also carry the 3/4 inch
http://www.elitek9.com/E-Stretch-Collar/productinfo/ETX402/


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I thought Bumper Boy was going to take over Hawx?


----------



## lannie dulin (Sep 4, 2012)

what do you think of those collars? I thought about getting one, but wasn't sure how effective it would be. I also don't use my e-collar as much because I don't want to make physical activities more demanding by having a collar on that tight around the neck. The hawk collar seemed the answer, but I wasn't sure. Also, is that collar better than 2 boxing, or do you use it and still use 2 boxes.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

lannie dulin said:


> what do you think of those collars? I thought about getting one, but wasn't sure how effective it would be. I also don't use my e-collar as much because I don't want to make physical activities more demanding by having a collar on that tight around the neck. The hawk collar seemed the answer, but I wasn't sure. Also, is that collar better than 2 boxing, or do you use it and still use 2 boxes.


It works as advertised and I use mine with two boxes. Most of my training partners use them also and don't have any complaints that I know of. They are well worth the money.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

lannie dulin said:


> what do you think of those collars? I thought about getting one, but wasn't sure how effective it would be. I also don't use my e-collar as much because I don't want to make physical activities more demanding by having a collar on that tight around the neck. The hawk collar seemed the answer, but I wasn't sure. Also, is that collar better than 2 boxing, or do you use it and still use 2 boxes.


I got my first stretch E collar in June 2011, I also use them with double boxes, I love them, no complaints, the one I bought back then still works just as good as the day I got it. From what I've heard, the original models, that just had a stretch piece of rubber in them wear out eventually. The ones I have (1 inch and 3/4 inch) are the ones with the little cables in them, inside a clear plastic chamber, they are marvelous. The only thing is I suggest putting a little wd40 in the 3/4 inch collar, otherwise it might sound like there is a teeny tiny little bird chirping in your collar.


----------



## Peter Cho (Apr 21, 2010)

If you are using two box, you generally do not need the stretchy collars. Why?
First, you absolutely need to use it with a thick fur contact. Which is incidentally longer and goes the ought the fur inch better. Contact is everything.
Second, with a regular collar and two box with thick fur longer contacts you always have more room for the dog. You can feel it.
Third, the idea of your dog muscle engorging with blood and getting tighter as it works is silly. Anyone who works out knows this is silly. In a session, dog gets maybe three bites. Is this enough to enlarge the dog's neck? I don't think so.
Fourth. You NEED it not to give so it MAINTAINS contact. You do not want to shift around and irritate the contact point on dogs neck.
Fifth. Experience. All our club members use an Einstein double collar. Everyone uses a regular collar. We want the collars to have contact with no slipping!

Now the slip one with a rubber cord called the plus system may be OK because it is easier to slip on, but to me, it had no advantage in terms of contact, in my experience.

However, try it. Every dog is different. You may like it.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Peter Cho said:


> If you are using two box, you generally do not need the stretchy collars. Why?
> First, you absolutely need to use it with a thick fur contact. Which is incidentally longer and goes the ought the fur inch better. Contact is everything.
> Second, with a regular collar and two box with thick fur longer contacts you always have more room for the dog. You can feel it.
> Third, the idea of your dog muscle engorging with blood and getting tighter as it works is silly. Anyone who works out knows this is silly. In a session, dog gets maybe three bites. Is this enough to enlarge the dog's neck? I don't think so.
> ...


Yep, to each his own, but I would like to address a couple points:

I've been using the stretch collars with double box systems for a while now, and I'd never go back to a regular strap. I can only speak from personal experience, we use the collars for obedience and protection, and our dogs are worked longer than a few bites. When I used to use a regular strap my dog would be struggling to breathe making a very audible rasping sound when working really hard. Got a stretch e collar, problem solved. The collar never slips out of place, maintains contact at all times, when the dog is relaxed, as well as when working hard, exerting himself, when his neck muscles are flexed. 

Best $25. I ever spent!


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I just got a bungie collar from Einstein. It's a new version. I have a bumper boy but it's too big to use with my little Einstein boxes. And a friend squeezed his 800 boxes on one and it is too stiff to work well. 

The bungie comes in lots of cool colors. I got black. I have a pic but I don't know how to post it. I haven't even put my boxes on it and used it yet. In looking at it I wonder if it will pull hair. I guess I will find out. 

$25 from Einstein. I don't see why I would ever go back to a regular collar. 

Laura


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> I just got a bungie collar from Einstein. It's a new version. I have a bumper boy but it's too big to use with my little Einstein boxes. And a friend squeezed his 800 boxes on one and it is too stiff to work well.
> 
> The bungie comes in lots of cool colors. I got black. I have a pic but I don't know how to post it. I haven't even put my boxes on it and used it yet. In looking at it I wonder if it will pull hair. I guess I will find out.
> 
> ...












Very cool, Laura!


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> I just got a bungie collar from Einstein. It's a new version. I have a bumper boy but it's too big to use with my little Einstein boxes. And a friend squeezed his 800 boxes on one and it is too stiff to work well.
> 
> The bungie comes in lots of cool colors. I got black. I have a pic but I don't know how to post it. I haven't even put my boxes on it and used it yet. In looking at it I wonder if it will pull hair. I guess I will find out.
> 
> ...


Hey Laura, I didn't see these on the einstein website - where did you get yours?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Very cool, Laura!


shoot...I forgot to post the picture of the other one! Here it is:












Hey Peter are these what you were talking about when you said:


Peter Cho said:


> ...Now the slip one with a rubber cord called the plus system may be OK because it is easier to slip on, but to me, it had no advantage in terms of contact, in my experience.
> 
> However, try it. Every dog is different. You may like it.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Here is a bigger picture, gives a better idea of how it works:


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Britney Pelletier said:


> Hey Laura, I didn't see these on the einstein website - where did you get yours?


I called them directly. They make as they go. They aren't on website yet because they're new. They had/have something called flexible (?) which I think is elastic cord with those closure things you use on drawstrings. I think that's the slip on one Peter is talking about. 

This one is called a bungee collar, I think. The only stretchy part is that round thing that looks like a hairband. That's what I think will catch hair. 

Laura


----------



## Taryna Mitchell (May 13, 2010)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> I called them directly. They make as they go. They aren't on website yet because they're new. They had/have something called flexible (?) which I think is elastic cord with those closure things you use on drawstrings. I think that's the slip on one Peter is talking about.
> 
> This one is called a bungee collar, I think. The only stretchy part is that round thing that looks like a hairband. That's what I think will catch hair.
> 
> Laura


You can actually make the one described above yourself with supplies from a camping and hardware store for around $5. A girl from my club showed hers to me and looked easy to do...of course it was right after I just spent $20 on the Hawx one! Works great on short haired dogs.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Peter Cho said:


> Third, the idea of your dog muscle engorging with blood and getting tighter as it works is silly. Anyone who works out knows this is silly. In a session, dog gets maybe three bites. Is this enough to enlarge the dog's neck? I don't think so.


for someone who works dogs, this is a silly statement. 

Maybe YOUR dog. or dogs in your IPO club, only get maybe 3 short duration bites in a session....not everyone trains the same way you do.


----------



## Peter Cho (Apr 21, 2010)

No not everyone trains like our club. That is for sure!
Yes, we train for results.
Please train any way u want. 
As long as the training and tools get u to whatever your goals are.


----------



## Jason Demo (Apr 23, 2013)

+1 for Elite K9. I order from them and have my order within 3 days tops. I love the Hawks E-Stretch coller. Great product!


----------



## Steve Burger (Jan 2, 2009)

I had the Hawx stretch collar but sold it with the Sportdog collar. I liked it. I was considering getting one to use with the Einstein double box. for me I don't think it would take away from contact. I do think with the double box collar it is a bit less critical to get as tight a fit as with a single box, but don't see where it would hurt, and I think I would feel more secure that the dog can breathe well, even with the double ox.

Peter, I think I had about 6 or 7 bites tonight...And often have more than 3 bites unless 3 does the trick.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I am sure I took Peters post wrongly as it came off sounding pretty elitist.

I think most everyone has results in their minds when training.

My point was that not everyone is training in IPO, that the question was not about IPO or Peters club and how many bites they get, it was about Hawx...

There are plenty of people that train that work the dog for much longer periods of time than the average IPO bitework training session, or even Peter's "super club" IPO sessions.

Not everyone that is interested in using an ecollar during protection is doing IPO, and the neck getting engorged with blood is a very real and common occurance.

I have even seen dogs seemingly purposefully puff up their own necks when collars are put on them, which is probably not very common, but I have seen it. 

Some dogs I know get worked for 30-45 minutes, with many more and much longer duration bites, than IPO training..depending on what they are doing...


----------



## Ted Summers (May 14, 2012)

I use the Hawk-x on my dog(s) too.

So..... why is it so foreign to think that when a dog does bite work and the muscles fill with blood, their neck gets larger? I can think of another bodily function that is very similar. Something fills with blood and.... :mrgreen::-o\\/


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ted Summers said:


> I use the Hawk-x on my dog(s) too.
> 
> So..... why is it so foreign to think that when a dog does bite work and the muscles fill with blood, their neck gets larger? I can think of another bodily function that is very similar. Something fills with blood and.... :mrgreen::-o\\/


IF the dog gets only 3-4 bites of very short duration, this probably is not a concern.


----------



## keith shimada (Dec 7, 2009)

I use the Hawx with my dogs and will never go back to a regular strap. Glad they now have a 1" version. Gonna get a few.
Quick note, wd-40 will dry out because it's a very light oil. Wd-40 would work, but a heavier oil will keep things quiet longer. I use Slip 2000 oil, but any basic '3-n-1' oil will work fine.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

WD-40 is ok for most everything but not always the best for anything 
often, the heavier the oil the more it becomes a gunk and crap magnet 
i use the same as on weapons, can't remember til i look again, but probably Dri-slide...sprays on and dries but lubricant stays in place where metal is making contact and won't build up
- we get extreme humidity that even eats nickel coating...quality bronze or stainless here 
my straps (single and double dogtras) are about a year and a half old now and fine

curious why a one inch strap would be any better and how you attach thru the bricks on a dogtra, etc ?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

rick smith said:


> WD-40 is ok for most everything but not always the best for anything
> often, the heavier the oil the more it becomes a gunk and crap magnet
> i use the same as on weapons, can't remember til i look again, but probably Dri-slide...sprays on and dries but lubricant stays in place where metal is making contact and won't build up
> - we get extreme humidity that even eats nickel coating...quality bronze or stainless here
> ...


Huh?

still attaches the same way as normal strap. Some models of Dogtra use 1 inch straps others 3/4 inch.

*The 3/4" models:*

175NCP
200NCP
202NCP
280NCP
282NCP
300M
302M
7000M
7002M
M Plus
EF-3000
EF-3000Gold
iQ


*
The 1" models*
1100NC
1200NC
1202NC
1200NCP
1202NCP
2000NC
2002NC
2000NCP
2002NCP
200NC
2500 T&B


----------



## keith shimada (Dec 7, 2009)

Rick, It's prob an environmental thing. I live in the hot desert. WD-40 dries out fast for me. 
Re the 3/4 vs 1", it's aesthetics for me why I'll get the 1" strap. 
Here's a pic of my dogtra 2300 with the strap.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Here is a bigger picture, gives a better idea of how it works:



oh I like that! I really like the slip on style but could never find appropriate supplies in the local stores for it. This looks like you could make with just a thicker hair elastic!

I played with a Hawx collar and didn't like how hard the resistance was on the springs and they really didn't have a whole lot of give. It didn't seem to me like it would offer a whole lot of elasticity, but obviously people are happy with it.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

I can't see either of those pics



susan tuck said:


> shoot...I forgot to post the picture of the other one! Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Peter Cho (Apr 21, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> I am sure I took Peters post wrongly as it came off sounding pretty elitist.
> 
> I think most everyone has results in their minds when training.
> 
> ...


LOL. Elitist and super club. Cool. You think we have a super club? Thanks dude.
Honestly, though, if you ever want to see one of the best clubs in North America, I would encourage everyone to drop by West Coast German Shepherd Schutzhund Club. Yes, I am extremely proud of my club. 
hahahah. I mean, I will be going to the IPO nationals with my dog this year, but I am just a noob in my club! Sometimes a boob, making stupid mistakes!

Now, training bite work for 45 min. Really? But to each his own.

Enjoy the summer and good trialing to all!


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Peter Cho said:


> Now, training bite work for 45 min. Really? But to each his own.
> 
> Enjoy the summer and good trialing to all!


I used to routinely train my dog for 45 min to 1 hr. if a dog is gonna face ring 3 and be on the field for 45min to 1 hr it does the dog a disservice in training to only train for 20 mins.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Peter in the spirit of full disclosure and transparency you should let people know that you are dealer of Einstein collars.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Keith
sorry, i didn't mean dri-slide ... brain fart .... i meant "Break-Free"

wd-40 is mainly a thin rust preventative... try some break free and i'll bet it becomes your main lube for desert environs 
...won't dry out as fast, but leaves lube when it does

militec (sp?) is a great "all arounder" too; we used it for years for diving related equip, but prob overkill for a spring assembly.....and that was almost 20 yrs ago, so prob better stuff out there now //lol//


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Peter Cho said:


> LOL. Elitist and super club. Cool. You think we have a super club? Thanks dude.
> Honestly, though, if you ever want to see one of the best clubs in North America, I would encourage everyone to drop by West Coast German Shepherd Schutzhund Club. Yes, I am extremely proud of my club.
> hahahah. I mean, I will be going to the IPO nationals with my dog this year, but I am just a noob in my club! Sometimes a boob, making stupid mistakes!
> 
> ...


Peter. youre comments about your club, and how you train to achieve your goals, may not have anything to do with how other people train to achieve their goals, which may have zero to do with IPO and yes expanding necks are a reality for some people. And your postings imply that in your opinion, that others that do train in a fashion that requires a Hawx or similar product, are not raining for success, or that they are not training correctly. That was the point. 

good luck at the Nationals. seriously.


----------



## lannie dulin (Sep 4, 2012)

Jumping back into the topic here. dogsportgear.com still has the collars. I don't know about the company, but I just got a collar shipped to me. (Incase anyone is still having trouble finding them).


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks Lannie, last week I finally received the 6 collars that I ordered from them.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Inspired by what Susan posted, here's what I ended up making and it's working great. About a dollar worth of supplies: hair elastic, 2x (screw, washer, nut), and the original strap the collar came with.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Nicely done, Marta McGyver!!!!!


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Marta Wajngarten said:


> Inspired by what Susan posted, here's what I ended up making and it's working great. About a dollar worth of supplies: hair elastic, 2x (screw, washer, nut), and the original strap the collar came with.


Very cool Marta. My daughter uses those hairbands and they tend to break after a few days of use. I would try a silicone gasket from a plumbing suppy for longevity sake.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

must be a different elastic, I get a good few weeks of use out of them. I used this as I liked the amount of resistance it had.


----------

